# 4x4 for the beach fish'g and the family?



## shorefisher (Aug 15, 2003)

hello! 
new member here, recent reader. great stuff!

we're looking for a second car, and i'd like to get something that can go onto the beaches here in nc (and elsewhere). i'm a longtime pier fisher, but will be new to the beach and surf. it *is* necessary to get a good 4x4 as a fisherman in nc, isn't it?  i've heard there are good parks to go camping at also, where you need 4x4 capability? 

we also need the car to be decent or good on the road, for normal use. we have a new baby... also, my s.o. is only 5'1" tall, while i'm 6' so i don't want her to feel the truck is too high (getting in) or too big (reaching the trunk, etc).

we're looking at the MAZDA TRIBUTE. We know it drives well on the road... is the 4 wheel drive V6 reasonable for the beach?? Enough power? Won't get stuck? I've heard compact suv's like the CRV are not good that way..

What do you all drive on the beach for fishing/camping? i guess ideally you want a truck truck for the beach, which probably doesn't ride that well on the road, and a car car for everyday.... but what's the best of both worlds, or the best compromise?... we have a budget too to consider and we'd like to stay in the 15-22K range for a new, or 1-2 year old, <20-30K miles type of bracket.

also, anyone know if a slim thule or other cargo box plus a couple mountain bike trays would fit on top of the Mazda tribute?

Any and all help greatly appreciated, and look forward to talking fish! Email me or post?

James
[email protected]


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey shorefisher I have a Ford Escape V6 4x4 and it fits in all those mediums. They go between 22 to 26k new. Got mine for 16 with 30k miles on it. It is kind of small but is 4 door. Or you can step up to Ford Explorer(thats what I wanted just couldn't find one with 4x4 at decent price in FL) Or even the Nissan Xtera. They run 18 to 22k new. I heard they don't hold up very well in rugged terrain but am sure would work well for beach and decent on road.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

jeep liberty is a good option too....... you dont need a monster or tons of power


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*toyota*

I drive a toyota 4x4 ext. cab pick-up and wouldn't trade it for anything in the world (as far as automobiles go) Maybe you should try looking into the new 4 door 4x4 tacomas or a 4 runner


----------



## eppson (Aug 16, 2003)

*4x4*

Evening, I surf fish the Hatteras Beachs by 4x4. The Ford f150 4x4 OFF Road Version has everything you'll need. Decent stock ground clearance, Skidplates, Front Tow chain Hooks, Stock Running/Step Boards. 4.6 litter V-8 Power with on the fly High 4 Wheel Drive Auto Tranny. It's almost impossible to get stuck with-out letting the Tire air pressure out & Rust Proof Body Panels and Factory Sound and Rust Coating on under Carrage and Factory Bed Liner. Just add Topper or bed cover and you have the storage area for your gear. When your through just wash the liner out at the Car wash. The lighter on car frame designed 4x4's will twist and ratttle your teeth out. There carpeted interiors can't be hosed out either. I guess you can see nothing beats a true Truck design for off roading as well as a full sized version with all the bells and whistles to boot. A 4 year Old version with 30,000 miles retails for 12 grand. Keep it 2 years and it's still worth every dime invested. Simply because it is intended to be used as the name inplies OFF ROAD. My Opinion....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Imocast and I are pretty much on the same page,except I'd go with the 4 runner rather than the pickup.. *IF* you can find a used one in decent shape with even 150 thousand miles on it,*BUY IT* ,cause it's probably got another 150 thousand miles *STILL* left in the life of the vehicle,IMHO.. For a family vehicle on road or off Yota's are hard to beat,again,IMHO...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yep Drumdum. I've no problems with my 4Runner on the beach, even with those crappy stock tires. It's got plenty of room, ride is nice - gets a little harder with aggressive tires. Clearance is one of the highest in it's class. And buy it used. The pre-96 models have a tailgate which is better for fishing than the newer models with the hatchback. If it's a pre96 and a V6, check to make sure the head gasket was replaced. Those blow on those engines and were factory recalled (free replacement).
I built an internal rod rack (search for Hat80's design on this board) and can transport 5-7 rods inside with them being banged around.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*yep yotas*

My toyota is a 95 and it has 198,000 miles on it. And right now it is down in Augusta Ga. My ol' lady wanted to drive it home instead of year 2000 rodeo--I take it when it comes back on Tuesday it will have over 200,000 but I'm not worried I will still gas it up and off to the beach I go


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*My 2 cents*

I have had alot of 4 wheel drives over the years. Northeastern pa., and we personally own a isuzu trooper, it's larger than most suv's and doesn't kill you on gas, plus they're reasonable prices used. The new Explores are supposed to be great off road. If your looking for something that's a little cheaper the jeep cherokees are good offroad, but don't ride as smooth. And the s10 blazers aren't that bad used. Go to a web site like edmunds.com and search the vehicles you like, their info seems to be honest. 

Rich


----------



## shorefisher (Aug 15, 2003)

*thanks! probably going with the '95 4runner!*

thanks to all for the great advice!

we're probably going to get a great cond 95 4runner in the next couple days. very excited. 92 K mi, great condition. owner was a toyota freak and did mobile 1 synth oil changes himself. he babied it and wanted to keep it til 220000 mi, but had to get a tundra since he started carpentry work.

any advice on a good price to pay for it? KBB: 7100-7800, NADA 8400-11000, he's asking 9500. 

and any other things to look for ask about before buying? thanks.

see ya on the beach
james


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*excellent choice*

I never thought that I myself would become a toyota freak but after you own one it comes with the territory. It wont be long before you find yourself visiting the toyota website. I say try and talk him into knocking off 1,000 off the asking price; However if he is stuck on the 9500 you are still getting a good deal. As for my toyota which has the same basic engine as the 4 runner, It is now reading 199,970 so prepare yourself for a long and trusting relationship with a fine automobile. However let me warn you the V-6 4x4's are not very gas friendly, be prepared to get about 17-20mpg.( If your lucky)


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Have a 2002 quad cab tacoma. V-6
super charger
K/N filter
Over-sized throttle body
Jet chip
TRD exhaust.
22 on the beach, and 24-25 highway.
Its an auto, and when driving the beach lock out the overdrive.
My ninth toyota. Just wish they would bring back the FJ-40 with an aluminum body.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*AMEN ON THE FJ-40*

was nothing any better


----------

